# Female mouse loosing face hair



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

one of my female mice seem to be going bald behind the eyes and on other parts of her face. She is only young and i'm not quite sure what it is or if its a sign of health problems. Anyone know what it is and what i can do to help her (if she needs help)?

thank you
Bill


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Could she have lice causing her to scratch around her face a lot? This would make her loose fur, and could also cause more problems with skin or eye infections if it isn't treated.
Hope this helps
Annie


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Photos would hep determine what it is.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

thanks for the replies, I will get some photos tonight, it hard to get pics because they are fast lol. She is in an enclosure with another female and six 3 week old pups, none of which show any sign of hair loss. I will get back soon with pics.

Thanks


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

On a side note (instead of starting a new thread) what age can i stop worrying about a pup being eaten by its mother, or can this happen at any age?

Thanks again


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's rare in any case, but usually if they would do this, it would be in the first couple of days.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks moustress. I seperated my litter into sexes today and ran into no problems, thanks for everyone for your help on all my threads, especially you moustress  .

I finally managed to get some pics of my female, her hair loss has got worse since yesterday. She also seems a lot more active than my other female, suggeting dicomfort. I am able to euthanize her if people think that is the corect way to go (she is a breeder/feeder mouse, incidentally she has yet to get pregnant), otherwise i will wait for advice. Here are the pics.




























Thank you very much, grateful, as always
Bill


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't think you need to euthanize her. She looks okay. Is she scratching the area?


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have seen her grooming her face a little more than usual, and like i said she is very active and does look a little irritated today, i cant say have seen her really scratching it, but i stay out of their room or a lot of the day.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

it looks like beginning ringworm.

Do you have more individuals than this mouse?

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm... as the other mice haven't been affected, it could be an allergy or self barbering? Have you recently changed feed or bedding stuffs? If she is just over-grooming, giving her more to do to distract her could help e.g. new toys, some paper to shred, toilet rolls tubes, etc.
Keep us updated


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks maddeh, no it hasnt effected the others. I havn't changed bedding recently, but i do add things to their food mix whenever i can, so maybe it's something iv added. I will buy and make some new toys for them to keep her occupied.

Thanks for the suggestions, i will keep you updated  
Bill


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree it does look like allergies---I've seen allergies before and they start thinning around the face first, which is exactely what your mouse is doing.


----------

